# Lakers (51-24) vs Mavericks (47-28) - Fri 4/4



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/4827/44fv9.png">​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we want any hopes of getting the #1 seed, we will win this game.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah we must win this game...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I dedicate post # 14,000 to praying to god we win this game!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dallas will finally win a close game :rules:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LA MUST WIN!

KB24 needs to show the nation on ESPN why he is the MVP. 

LA with a huge win against an inspired Mavericks team. Mavericks playing hard, will only inspire Kobe, and in turn inspire the rest of the Lakers go beat the Mavs.

Please win this game Lakers.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Please, win this game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Finally a game I don't have to miss because of class. And a good team as well. I'd love to see the Lakers ruin Dallas's chances of making the playoffs. That would be like winning a mini title for me.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

CDR: motivate me for getting my *** out of bed at 4:30 in the morning, please... we're going to crush them tonight, right?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Just Win, Baby!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers will win, playing to the level of competition is Lakers habit. I feel safer when the Lakers play good teams because they slack off when they play bad teams.


----------



## Mohamed17 (Mar 20, 2008)

It's Friday night, I don't have work tomorrow, so I am going to find a good-quality stream and watch this game. It's so hard following the Lakers while living in Europe as I do, especially because they're based in Los Angeles so the time difference to where I live in England is +8 hours. Tip-off for me tonight is at 3.30am.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^ Let Plastic Man be your guide...he is die hard


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This game and the Angels' home opener...very nice!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This game means everything to me as a fan. I want LA to win this game so bad. It's one of what I call the big 3 games for the Lakers. The other two are going to be against the Spurs and Hornets. And of course we have to beat the filler teams. This is the first game of the big 3 for LA. 

LETS GO LA!!!!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Stay awake Mohamed17...You can do it!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This should be a great hard fought playoff type atmosphere game.


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh great, my two favorite teams are playing against each other at a time when the W is needed for both teams. Guess I'll side with the Lakers though, 'cause of KB24.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

[Myst.] said:


> Oh great, my two favorite teams are playing against each other at a time when the W is needed for both teams. Guess I'll side with the Lakers though, 'cause of KB24.


Yep this should be a great game. I'm really hoping so anyways. Love to see the stars have to bring it to win it.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

10:30PM tip-off on ESPN here in NJ...GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Just about game time. Lakers need to drop the Mavs, and Kobe shine. KB24 4 MVP 07-08.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe guarding Jason Kidd.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dallas shooting is hot early.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Good evening y'all.

So they've decided not to play defense early... great.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Odom should drive all day. Dirk is visibly slowed.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Gasol looks good early. Kobe needs to be more aggressive defensively and offensively.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakers dont look good coming out of the gate..


Dallas hitting every shot they take in the first quarter....


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And no ball movement either. What a bad start. At least they're hitting their shots.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lamar has no excuse. he shouldn't be hanging in the paint like that. wtf? those are lamar-esque boneheaded plays.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers need to rebound better. They gave up some second chance points. Looks to me though Kobe is playing his zone defense, because of Kidds reputation. I think thats a really bad idea. If kobe is gurading Kidd he needs to stick to Kidd. As Kidd is great at getting lose balls, rebounds, making the pass nobody else sees. Kobe needs to be there to stop that and his offensive shots.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dampier eating up the Lakers early. Unreal.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, Erica with 2 and ones already.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

odom eating alive Dirk....THIS IS GOOD!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Odom all day!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Beautiful passing by the Lakers.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

That's how you do it Lamar! Work that mismatch!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Odom has dirks number in this game so far.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Defense looked a little better on that last play as well. Hopefully LA start picking it up on the defensive end.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lamar is taking dirk off the dribble quite easily thanks to his high ankle injury. maybe we should try and milk that.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Of course we couldn't do without the scrub getting a three in our face. 

He guarded Iverson "well" for one game and is still getting contracts because of that. I hate that guy.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Odom got smashed by Dirk. Wow.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bad foul, by Jordan there.

Edit: okay, it was worth it.

They allowed 21 points in the first 6 minutes and 10 in the next 6 minutes. I hope that's the defense they'll practice til the end.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sure didn't take Gasol long to come back and look good.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Why does Walton continue to take these jumpers... he can't hit one to save his life.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lukes first play after coming in results in a three point play. So sad...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers showing no heart early. We are getting our rebounded. And Dampier is owning us at this point.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What are they doing out there, Jesus.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe really needs to assert himself. Since his first two shots early in the 1st quarter, and a trip to the foul line. Kobe has done nothing on offense to help his team. Kobes being way to passive right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weak flagrant foul.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Ball don't like...Dampier is a *****.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Ball don't like...Dampier is a *****.


Ball don't lie. :biggrin:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Of course, a flagrant.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Why is Kobe on the bench ? It's not like he was out their busting his backside. This is insane the Mavs are about to blow the Lakers out.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

They're playing like retards out there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lazy defense.. Pitiful.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers just getting their backsides kicked on defense. It all started early with Dampier dominating, and now the mavs are just toying with LA.

And Kobe decided not to show up for the first half.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't think we've played defense since the all-star break.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

God, I have a strong dislike for Dirk.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Jon Barry also asking on live televsion where has Kobe been.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What's up with Kobe tonight. Has he driven to the basket at all so far? Thats the weakness of Dallas.. They can't do anything when a guard penetrates other than foul.. Thats how we always beat the piss out of them and yet I haven't seen Kobe drive to the rim once...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Also the thing about Kobe, is that he's not scoring. However he's also not playing defense, he's not rebounding, and he's not getting assists. All Kobe is doing is throwing the ball to Gasol, and thats it so far in the 1st half.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

About time Kobe, we need more of that.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

It's to late to trade baskets back and forth.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

He seems to be content with passing the ball to Gasol and Odom. When there was good ball movement at the end of the first we got a little lead, now they've resorted to playing one on one...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

How many points will LA give up to the Mavs in the 1st half ??? sheesh this unreal.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sick cut by LO.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

@23AJ: I don't know about defense... he was holding his man pretty tight, except for an open three pointer by Jones...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

How many dumb fouls can LA have in a game ?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

About time, Lamar!

okay, I seem to be a bit behind, again :/


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Gasol and Odom doing everything they can to keep us in this game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> @23AJ: I don't know about defense... he was holding his man pretty tight, except for an open three pointer by Jones...


Maybe, but Kobe is capable of being a defensive stopper, and cause some turn overs. At this point the Mavs are just killing LA and last time I checked Kobe wears an LA jersey. Kobe needs to elevate his game all around and put this team on his back. Kobe can't be partial, or passive like this. It's fine to get your guys invloved like he's done. However Kobe still needs shots, a balance is all i'm looking for.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^I'm sure they're get their asses handed out to them at halftime and play much better in the 2nd.

However, I'm compelled to go to sleep. I have a really hard time watching the game this late and seeing them get beat like this...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

They're shooting almost 70%... that's unacceptable.

Radman missing his 2nd straight open 3 pointer. This guy honestly looks like he doesn't care.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, if we can get this lead down to about 5-7 before halftime, I'll stay up .


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Why does Kobe continue to leave Kidd open ? It's just irritating.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Why are we shooting so many three pointers? Seriously, if we took better shots we'd be right in there.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

****, Radman... what the hell is wrong with you.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

You see what happens if you actually put a hand in Kidds grill ? Good lord these are basic fundamentals.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

****, I hope the 2nd half is better. Nothing worse than being beaten on your own court by such a pathetic team (my personal dislike for anyone on that roster outside of Kidd)... 

... except losses to Charlotte and Memphis maybe.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

27 seconds in and Phil calls a time out.. Wow thats got to be some sort of record for Phil.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Why, Radman, why.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Thats right Kobe. Time to step up, and take over.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What's the deal with Radmanovic, though? Is he having some personal issues or what? The guy just look like an ameba out there. Doesn't show any emotion, plays like he doesn't really care half of the time. Anyone?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Howard just blowing past Radman.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Mavs just showing more heart tonight.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe's playing way to passive. Kobe has to realize he needs to step it up on defense, and offense.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Kobe isnt doing anything out there...what the ****...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Radmanovic is slowly taking away Luke's place as my most hated Laker...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Time for the Lakers to lockdown this Mavs team if that's possible... and go on a run.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice back to back plays by Gasol!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Down 6!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

All the time in the world if they step it up a bit.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Machine!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Every time they look like they could close the gap, the Mavs pull away. How frustrating.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Clutch MachinE!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Farmar got owned.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Farmar just seems to slow at times in the pros. Wow Farmar you just got schooled.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronny got fouled big time by Eric, but no call. Figures.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, almost a triple team on Josh. Are they lost on D sometimes or not...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Unreal what a disappointing game so far. When are we to expect the Lakers to come out and play with a little fire and urgency? Like umm say the other 8 teams in the West that are trying to get home court or into the playoffs at all.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah our D isn't there at all... We looked lost.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, 7 points down; 23 points allowed in the 3rd feels like heaven compared to the first half. We can still do this. 

I hope Radman stays out and Vujacic stays in, for our sake...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

farmar sucks, he's playing scared and without confidence offensively and is just flat out terrible defensively. 

Vlad is asleep at the wheel with Kobe who's playing like its not that big a deal. 

Gasol's defense has been equally as dreadful. But he and Odom are playing terrifically offensively. 

Credit the Mavs they are playing harder than we are. Plain and simple. 

They want it more.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The Machine!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Okay, 7 points down; 23 points allowed in the 3rd feels like heaven compared to the first half. We can still do this.
> 
> I hope Radman stays out and Vujacic stays in, for our sake...



Because you said that Vlade and Walton are coming in watch. :lol:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Only way we win this game is if Sasha can somehow catch fire and Gasol decides to challenge a shot between now and the end of the game.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> farmar sucks, he's playing scared and without confidence offensively and is just flat out terrible defensively.


just what i was about to say. Farmar needs to be careful before he becomes the new Luke walton


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Farmar baby!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

There you got it.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ira Newble sighting folks!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dirk continues to dominate us.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow Sasha is on fire!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Machine


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The Machine!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Vujacic :naughty:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers bench making some noise.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Let"s Go La!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

That's a little better Farmar.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Newble bringing in some defense.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Walton with his first bucket of the night.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Two point game again guys.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

April 4th, 9:37 PST time.. Luke Walton finished a layup.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Ow... that 3 hurts....


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yikes!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a pass by Farmar!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

To steal a line from Marc Jackson.

"Mama there goes that man again"

regarding dirk.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a bucket by Odom!! 1 point game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Odom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Great game.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

lamar hasn't missed a shot.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers are back in it to win it!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

23AJ said:


> To steal a line from Marc Jackson.
> 
> "Mama there goes that man again"
> 
> regarding dirk.


:lol:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

The One said:


> lamar hasn't missed a shot.


He's missed one. :biggrin:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Its amazing how dominant Lamar Odom can be when he plays in the post and isn't chucking up 3s.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

We have a ball game, ladies and gents!

p.s.: where's Fish?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Why shoot the ball Walton... you can't make a shot for the life of you.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Who didnt see Walton bricking and Dirk scoring.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Boo Walton!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lamar is fired up.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

**** Walton!!! Get your *** outta here...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Odom Player Of The Game So Far> Just Amazing Go Odom!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol Walton!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Luke Walton sux.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Why is Luke in. I don't understand.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ughhhhhhhh


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bad turnover there...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Way to ruin the momentum.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Mavs with no fouls to give. Kobe better start attacking!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

and thats the Lamar Odom we all remember...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah that's a momentum killer... hopefully we can make a stop on D here and tie this thing up.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Mavs with no fouls to give. Kobe better start attacking!


It's too bad Odom can't shoot FTs better... I'd give him the ball everytime and go to work like he has all game.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

man, this game is getting me nervous.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

When will Kobe step up in this game ?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

And again!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. That shot by Dirk was sick.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Farmar stepping it up.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Farmar SICK


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ouch


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

No time for Lamar to start getting jumper happy damn it. And wtf is up with Kobe?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Why oh why does are big settle for a jump shot, take the dang ball to the rim.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. All that work on defense and Kobe bails em out.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

WE have to play lock down defense the rest of the way, and Kobe needs to make something happen on the offensive end.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe has to challenge Dirk and dunk that.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Uh oh Sasha...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe cant stop playing like that when a bad play happens.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow. That pass could be the end of the game right there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow... Lamar Odom is playing like a BEAST right now.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Big play by ODOM....ODOM JUST KICKING THE MAVS EVERY WHERE!!!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

**** Yeah!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Huge and one.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Odom has been fantastic plain and simple. FANTASTIC.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^I second that. If he keeps this up when Bynum comes back, I don't want to see him traded.

Matter of fact, I don't want to see him go as it is.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a steal by the Machine!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Mvp!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Odom is definitely stepping up his game, and it's great to see!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lamar's level of play should be no surprise. He's always been a different player in the second half of the season.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I cant believe Dampier and the game he has had against us.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Sasha, make them please... pretty please.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Yikes! Pau almost fouled Dirk at the end there. Imagine a 4 point play!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

La La La La La La La I Love It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I use to be against Odom. I use to want the Lakers to trade Odom. No longer. As a 3rd option Odom is the man!!!!!!!! Lakers better keep Odom. He's perfect fit here with Kobe.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a great win!!! 

Odom for POTG for sure.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!!! **** yeah! 

How's that for a second half, after a 64 point first one. 

Not seeing Fish is a concern, though... what is wrong with him, can anyone tell me? I'm watching on a Chinese channel.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Odom was incredible. Gasol and Odom in that 2man game was unstoppable.

Teams are gonna pay doubling Kobe now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Lamar's level of play should be no surprise. He's always been a different player in the second half of the season.


I agree, he plays very well in the 2nd half and has good games in the playoffs.

If we can get Gasol's ankle feeling better and big baby comes back. 

We could go.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

What a game from LO, easily his best of the season. Forget about the stats, I haven't seen aggression like that in years. Frankly he has never played this well, and whatever has gotten into his head needs to stay there. These are exactly the type of looks he'll get when Gasol and Kobe are getting attention from other teams, and he needs to do exactly what he did tonight against those other teams (not put up 31/11/5, but just play aggressive on every possession possible).


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

why did dallas keep doubling kobe at the top with dampier/dirk

there were at least 2 different times where they got burned on that exact play

very nice game lamar, you deserve it


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Lamar had that look in his eye tonight. He was going to take it to whoever was defending him. Dirk? **** you, too slow. Howard? **** you, too small. The most encouraging thing was when Lamar ignored Kobe when Kobe was begging for the ball on the perimeter. In years past, he would have given it to Kobe without hesitation. Tonight, he said **** Kobe, I'm getting mine. Great game. Gasol looked like Magic out there with the passes. Props to Sasha and Farmar for their play on the defensive end. Neither guy is Sidney Moncrief but they are a hell of alot more effective than Fisher is right now. He tries but he can't defend a chair at the moment.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

im not hating on lamar or pooping on his awesome performance tonight, but he still has no outside shot.. so he doesn't really have a complete offensive game. he can do this, but only as a #3 guy.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe put up one of the quietest 25 points , 10 rebounds, and 6 assists game i've seen.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

afobisme said:


> im not hating on lamar or pooping on his awesome performance tonight, but he still has no outside shot.. so he doesn't really have a complete offensive game. he can do this, but only as a #3 guy.


That's all we want him to be. We've seen that he's a miserable failure as the #1 or 2 guy. He's at his best when he's getting very little attention and can play in the post. I hope he continues to play in the post when Bynum gets back. He's bailing out whoever is defending him when he takes jumpshots.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Kobe put up one of the quietest 25 points , 10 rebounds, and 6 assists game i've seen.


He wasn't finishing strong at all tonight. He got to the basket and came up short several times. In the past, he would have absorbed the contact and dunked or finished in traffic. Tonight, he just didn't have it. That's why Gasol and Odom are so important on nights like this.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Great great win. I'm so pleased, I can't even go to bed. The sun is shining, 7:35 on the clock and I'm just sitting here browsing .

Wohooooooooooooo.

What a fabolous team win tonight. Odom and Gasol were incderible. Sasha hit some clutch shots so I'll let that turnover slide. Farmar was also great. Now if only Radman could get his head straight and get it together every game, we'd be even more dangerous.

p.s.: I hope everything's fine with Fisher.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pinball said:


> He wasn't finishing strong at all tonight. He got to the basket and came up short several times. In the past, he would have absorbed the contact and dunked or finished in traffic. Tonight, he just didn't have it. That's why Gasol and Odom are so important on nights like this.


Very true. A great example of that is the play where Kobe tried to maneuver his way around Dirk, instead of taking the contact, and trying to finish. It was a total blown lay up by Kobe.

However Kobe really had the hockey assist going tonight, that helped the Lakers get numerous easy buckets right at the rim.

Seems that was Averys strategy to double Kobe 40 feet away from the bucket, and hope the rest of the team didn't have enough to beat the Mavs.

I guess Avery is going to need to go back to the drawing board and figure out another option. As nothing has worked in his strategy for Kobe.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Great come-from-behind win tonight!!!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I totally agree with what EHL said above. Look beyond the stats and you'll know that the best part of Lamar's game tonight was his aggression. With his talent, being aggressive should always end up well for him.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Too bad we won't be having Bynum... for the rest of the regular season.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Good win for us tonight, yee. I still got love for Dirk though, sorry guys I like his game, too bad he's a big time choker or else he would be a beast.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Great great win. I'm so pleased, I can't even go to bed. The sun is shining, 7:35 on the clock and I'm just sitting here browsing .
> 
> Wohooooooooooooo.
> 
> ...


You're the definition of a dedicated Lakers fan.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Undefeated82 said:


> Good win for us tonight, yee. I still got love for Dirk though, sorry guys I like his game, too bad he's a big time choker or else he would be a beast.


I have a lot more respect for Dirk this season then I ever had for him before. Dude is really coming along , and learning what it means to play with heart and soul on the court. Dude is probably going to get better next season.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

23AJ said:


> I have a lot more respect for Dirk this season then I ever had for him before. Dude is really coming along , and learning what it means to play with heart and soul on the court. Dude is probably going to get better next season.


Yeah, it's too bad it seems like he always gets the image of a choker. He plays pretty well down the stretch... besides that Warriors series last year.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Yeah, it's too bad it seems like he always gets the image of a choker. He plays pretty well down the stretch... besides that Warriors series last year.


That, and the Heat series in the finals. I think more then anything against the Heat, the Mavs just believed they had the series wrapped up. And once they let their guards down. D Wade, and the heat's defense basically took the life out of them, and it was over after that. The warriors were just a terrible match up for them last season, and the magic in the Oracle their run was just destined. The warriors I believe would of beat the Spurs in the 1st round. They struck lightning in a bottle that 1st round. Nothing you can do against a force like that.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

23AJ said:


> That, and the Heat series in the finals. I think more then anything against the Heat, the Mavs just believed they had the series wrapped up. And once they let their guards down. D Wade, and the heat's defense basically took the life out of them, and it was over after that. The warriors were just a terrible match up for them last season, and the magic in the Oracle their run was just destined. The warriors I believe would of beat the Spurs in the 1st round. They struck lightning in a bottle that 1st round. Nothing you can do against a force like that.


Well to be honest, I have seen lots of improvement in his game, including clutch play, so far he is coming along great. I still can't believe some people were trying to discredit his MVP after last seasons playoffs let down. It's a regular season award so i don't know what the Dirk bashing is about. If it wasn't for Kobe he'd be my favorite player. But the Lakers would still be my team. I've been riding purple and gold since Nick the Quick, Vlade, Elden, Threat, Ceballos, E.Jones lol, I mean I watched Magic but I was too young, I'm 23 now.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Undefeated82 said:


> ...I watched Magic but I was too young, I'm 23 now.


I watched Wilt, Jerry, Gail, Happy etc. I suddenly feel very old!!! :boohoo2:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Undefeated82 said:


> Good win for us tonight, yee. I still got love for Dirk though, sorry guys I like his game, too bad he's a big time choker or else he would be a beast.


I don't think Dirk is a "choker" at all. From what I've seen, he's a tremendous fourth quarter player. Pressure does not seem to bother him at all. His greatest enemy is the fact that he's not overly quick or adept at ball handling. He dribbles well for a big man but he can't do the things that KG and Lamar can do with the basketball. He's also not overly quick like Amare or Howard. He has to rely on his jumper and when it's not falling, he's ****ed. Superstars like Kobe and Lebron can live at the line if their jumper is not falling. Dirk's FT attempts tend to come and go. He's still a tremendous player, though.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Where Lamar Odom Happens! :yes:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Odom and Pau played amazingly well together. It was beautiful to watch. I thought Farmar had a nice game as well.

Radman played a terrible game. His man defense is just awful at times.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Pinball said:


> I don't think Dirk is a "choker" at all. From what I've seen, he's a tremendous fourth quarter player. Pressure does not seem to bother him at all. His greatest enemy is the fact that he's not overly quick or adept at ball handling. He dribbles well for a big man but he can't do the things that KG and Lamar can do with the basketball. He's also not overly quick like Amare or Howard. He has to rely on his jumper and when it's not falling, he's ****ed. Superstars like Kobe and Lebron can live at the line if their jumper is not falling. Dirk's FT attempts tend to come and go. He's still a tremendous player, though.


I agree.

I don't believe in being clutch too much anyway because most of that depends on the team success or if you have a won a title. If you look at the clutch performance stats from this season and the last years he has always been in the Top 10. 

People will always remember Derek Fisher for hitting that shot in Game 5 against the Spurs, but how many big shots has he really hit throughout his career ? Not many. That's not a knock on him, but memories often fail to represent the longetivity of a career. Now when it comes to Dirk there aren't many who remember his fadeaway over Shaq and Haslem or Posey in game 5 of the Finals because the Mavs went on to lose by a point. 

A lot of fans forget that someone hit a big shot, but the team wasn't able to get a stop back on defense which takes away from that. Dirk is definitely not one of the best clutch players in the history of the game, but he was being sold short on a lot of occasions because the Golden State series and the meltdown in the Finals. Before the Finals he hit a big shot to tie the game against the Grizzlies, everyone remembers Game 7 against the Spurs and dropped 50 on Phoenix in the same playoffs.

The difference to Kobe offensively is that he can't create his shot all the time and like you said, he can't get to the free throw line as much.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

are you kidding? have you watched derek fisher play? he is the second most clutch guy on the team. he hits PLENTY of big shots. in fact, i think that's his only saving grace. if he didn't make big shots, i would hate him with a passion because of his bad defense/slow foot speed.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

croco said:


> I agree.
> 
> I don't believe in being clutch too much anyway because most of that depends on the team success or if you have a won a title. If you look at the clutch performance stats from this season and the last years he has always been in the Top 10.
> 
> ...


Fisher has hit plenty of big shots throughout his career. Not as big of course as the .04 shot, but he hits alot of huge shots when we need them in tight situations. That's one of the best things about Fisher, not including the veteran leadership he brings to a team.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I really don't remember that many, I also think I read an article about him not too long ago. Not sure where that was though.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Their not game winners or anything like that for the most part which is why you probably don't remember that many. Just hits big shots and clutch ones during crunch time.


----------

